# Book Cliffs deer



## karma (Sep 11, 2007)

I finally drew the rifle Book Cliffs deer. Any ideas of where to go would be very much appreciated as I’ve never been down there. I’m not asking for anyone’s favorite honey-hole but just a general area to start. I hope to get down there to scout a bit but I’m getting married this summer and that complicates things some. Any pointers on where to buy some good maps would be great too.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Have a friend that had that tag last year. He was told by locals that the deer would be REAL low come deer season. Pushing the antelope around. My friend saw them up on top all summer, then when deer season came around sure enough they were way down low. His buck was nearly 200". During the season he was sitting on top and glassing around the canyon entrances on the south side of the cliffs.

Good luck.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

If it's still hot, look up top for the deer. If the weather has cooled down, look down low. You can buy some pretty good maps online.

Good luck and congrats.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

BLM surface management maps! Fantastic. They show just about everything and include ownership for public land.

http://www.blm.gov/ut/st/en/res/utah_public_room/maps.html


----------



## karma (Sep 11, 2007)

Jpolson & gwailow...thanks so much. You guys are awesome! I'm kind of embarrassed to ask but which town or major road would I take for the best access point?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing that you need to realize is that the Book Cliffs is in the middle of nowhere. If you come in from the north you have Vernal, and Roosevelt. If you come in from the south you have Green River and if you miss the turn off then you are in Colorado.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

To access the south side where my buddy hunted take I-70. Green river is the closest town of decent size. You will definately be camping. The blm maps will really show the trails in the area. If you have a gazeteer take a look. STEEP country. I don't know much about the north side.

Do you have googe earth? If so download the kml in this link and it will overlay on google earth.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/HAM/public...oundary&boundary_id=7&update=2012-01-30115258


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

1 more thing. MAKE SURE YOU HET AT LEAST 1 SCOUTING TRIP THERE THIS SUMMER. It is difficult to overstate how steep and rugged this country is. A scouting trip to familiarize yourself with the area will be invaluable.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hunted out there with a friend 2 years ago. We hunted the north side near Massey Junction. We hunted high initially (~7500' elevation - Indian Springs Ridge, Rector Ridge, Boulevard Ridge), didn't see many deer at all & all the bucks were small (crabby 3 points). We dropped down to below 6500' elevation near Wolf Den and Big Park & we started seeing *lots* of does. Amazing what several hundred feet of elevation did for us in terms of numbers of deer we were spotting. It was only a matter of time, but he shot the first 4 point that we saw (a mistake if you ask me... but then again it wasn't my tag). We came in from Vernal & Bonanza off US-40. 
Scouting for this hunt is a weird thing because the places where you'll see deer in the summer IS NOT where they will likely be in October. You're using the scouting to get a feel for the terrain, you won't know where the deer will be. My advice would be to show up the Wednesday or Thursday before the opener and give yourself time to figure that part out (this was more important for us than the scouting we did during the summer).

People cautioned us about the roads and how brutal they are on vehicles and tires... we didn't find them too bad. In fact we had a Cruise America rental RV up there for the week and the roads gave us no problems... just take lots of gas for the ATVs.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Conrats karma. Everyone has given good advice. It's definately remote out there. The deer can be anywhere come hunt time. My best advice is to go prepared and have fun. Good optics will be a must have.

How many points did you have?


----------



## RangerJoe (Nov 4, 2008)

Get off the main roads and hike. I drew BC in 2008 and had the most luck just Northwest of Big Park. Hunt about 1/4 from the top of the ridges and walk towards the drainages. If I can find my maps, I'll send em your way. My Dad and younger Brother also drew that same year and we all tagged out.


----------



## karma (Sep 11, 2007)

Much thanks to everyone for the great information and advise. I can't wait for October! To Sawsman...I had 8 points.


----------



## LDB (Sep 25, 2013)

*Book Cliffs Deer Help!*

My wife drew a book cliffs any weapon tag this year and I am somewhat familiar with the are. We are thinking about the roadless and tentin it but am concerned about the migration factor. Does anyone have experience with deer in the roadless in october. Would we be better off headin north to the roads or are there still good bucks down there in october?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Very ,very few ( if any ) deer left in the high country there at the end of Oct.

Going to snow out there the next couple nights...

The deer will be on the move big time!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Goofy is right. We call the deer out on the Books SNOWFLAKES, one snowflake they are on the move.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The deer do start to migrate rather early (late Sept/early Oct), but some of great bucks are shot in the roadless during the rifle hunt. Usually by people who know how the deer move in the area. Without that knowledge of roadless areas, you'll be much better off hunting either the lower country to the South or North. Just my opinion.


----------

